# cardboard bike box



## shortone (6 Mar 2014)

I have no idea if its of any use to anyone but I thought I'd ask before taking to the tip at the weekend.

I have the box my new bike came in going free to anyone that may want it. Its a very large and thick cardboard box, suprise suprise.

So if anyone is selling or looking to ship a bike I'm your man. Well that is if you can pick it up from Nuneaton CV10.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2014)

shame you not nearer @shortone


----------



## M1ke (7 Mar 2014)

biggs682 said:


> shame you not nearer @shortone


I have one too and I'm slightly closer in Cambridgeshire?


----------

